# Salsa Timberjack opinions



## steinercat (Apr 25, 2014)

I’ve started my search for my first light backpacking rig, and I think I’ve narrowed it down to the Sir 9 and the Timberjack Ti.

I’m looking for a flatbar and Ti. I’m convinced of the benefits of Ti after getting my current Ti road bike 3 years ago.

Goal is to do Palouse to Cascades Trail (and similar) when we move to the PNW in a year or so.

What are your thoughts on the Timberjack? Anything else with similar geometry to consider? The Mariachi would be awesome, but it’s not available anymore, and the Timberjack is ‘close enough’ to the El Mar in geometry. 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

I love mine. Great trail bike and great bikepacking bike.

Recently did a 3 night / 4 day bikepacking trip in Big Bend Ranch State Park, and it was flawless.


----------



## steinercat (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice ride!

What size tires are those?

I'm thinking of using a rigid carbon fork.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

Ive bikepacked on a TJ fairly extensively on the CO Trail and alpine trails throughout SW CO running 27.5s


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

steinercat said:


> What size tires are those?


Thanks! Tires are Teravail Coronado, 27.5 x 3.0


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

If you want titanium you can rule out the SIR-it stands for "Steel is Real", after all.


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

I've used my Timberjack on a couple of trips. It's been great! I had a three day trip planned early next month, but am recovering from a broken collar bone and some ribs. Heck of a way to start my summer...


----------

